# Acer 5750G - проблема с иксами

## core_St

Здраствуйте. Недавно приобрел новый ноутбук Acer 5750 с intel core i5-2410, nvidia gt 540m. начал установку gentoo. Дошел до установки дров на видео. Поставил nvidia-drivers, xorg.conf сгенерировал. Стартую startx - черный екран. /etc/init.d/xdm - таже фигня. 

xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Disable "dri"

   Disable "dri2"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

http://pastebin.com/4t6uiU31 - тут xorg.0.log .

Хз что делать, мб кто сталкивался? Кстати, с того черного екрана невозможно вернуться назад в консоль. только перегрузка физичесая помогает.

----------

